# murderdolls?



## sarahbr11 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Murderdolls Reveal Album Details, Play with Knives*

Hey guys! So apparently the Murderdolls just released some info on their new album. I found the details on FEARnet.com.
Here’s the link to it: http://www.fearnet.com/news/b19467_murderdolls_reveal_album_details_play.html
There’s also a completely psychotic “behind the scenes” video of them tormenting their manager. Opinions?


----------

